# Wife wants a Stihl chainsaw



## southland (Nov 9, 2010)

I was out shoping for a new chainsaw today with my wife.  I'm trying to decide between the Husqvarna 346xp and the Stihl MS260.  So we were at the Stihl dealer and she sees the 7lb MS 192T and wants it.  While I can't stop her from buying it, I am discouraging her.  I'm afraid she'll get hurt.  She does know how to use power tools and builds small projects.  Does anyone else have a wife/know a female who uses a chainsaw?  If so, what brand/model/size?

On the plus side, she said if we buy both of the Stihl saws, we can probably get a better deal.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't have a woman sawyer in my family, but I always thought the general rule for for everyone is for the person to pick up the saw with her own hands to feel the weight, and if at all possible, get some test cuts with it.  Also, I think it does take a while for the idea to set in that a heavier, yet more powerful saw can get the job done in less time, so fatigue is less of an issue.  It's especially true when simply bucking firewood on a landing as opposed to constant limbing.

Also have her consider the MS211, which has a little more power and grunt than the MS192.

The next level up in my mind is a saw that can competently run .325 pitch chain (a quality 50cc saw).   After that, 3/8 (.375) pitch starts at 60cc, but those saws may be too heavy for her.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 9, 2010)

I, personally, wouldn't want my wife's first saw to be a top-handled. On the other hand, I want one for myself, so it could be a good excuse to get one...


----------



## brages (Nov 9, 2010)

There is now a rear-handle version of the ms192t.  So get that one!

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS192CE.html

It's "Easy2Start", too.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 9, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> There is now a rear-handle version of the ms192t.  So get that one!
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS192CE.html
> 
> It's "Easy2Start", too.


pretty awesome, but $350 is just a lot of money for such a small saw.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with Danno; discourage her from starting with a tophandle.  They are a specialized tool for arborist use while climbing, not a good first saw.  If you search around there are some graphics showing the frequency of chainsaw injuries to different body parts. The left hand/arm are right up there with lower leg for most commony injured.  A one handed saw is a bad idea IMO until she is very acustomed to working with a saw. One wrong move with that free hand and...well...not good.
But there are plenty of light little saws out there in the 9 pound or less range and very few of them cost what the 192 does.  I'll second the vote for ms211, or an MS180/181. Other than Stihl there is a huge selection from the ussual players: Dolmar, Echo, Husky.  
Something to think about though: If you are both getting saws, you might as well get two that complement each other such as one small (40-45ishcc) for her to use on limbing & small stuff and a larger saw like 60 or 70cc for felling & bucking. If she isn't with you all the time when cutting, you can then use either depending on the size of wood. Of course this only makes sense if you are comfortable running a bit larger saw and if you ever get into any larger wood. Under say 16" diameter the 50cc saws are perfect anyway.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 9, 2010)

Scars add charachter to a man

Scars make a woman a  . . . circus freak.

Forget the gurly saw. She tire of the novelty long before you pay it off.


----------



## southland (Nov 9, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> I agree with Danno; discourage her from starting with a tophandle.  They are a specialized tool for arborist use while climbing, not a good first saw.  If you search around there are some graphics showing the frequency of chainsaw injuries to different body parts. The left hand/arm are right up there with lower leg for most commony injured.  A one handed saw is a bad idea IMO until she is very acustomed to working with a saw. One wrong move with that free hand and...well...not good.



Actually, she would be using it with two hands only, never one handed.  Here's a picture of the saw being used from Stihl's web site that shows the hand placement.  My concern is that the two handles are close together and she will have less control.


----------



## Adkjake (Nov 10, 2010)

Just the fact she wants one is a plus.  Any more like her still at home?


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> Actually, she would be using it with two hands only, never one handed.  Here's a picture of the saw being used from Stihl's web site that shows the hand placement.  My concern is that the two handles are close together and she will have less control.



I was talking to my Stihl repairman and he said he sells a lot of top-handle saws to first time users, especially women.  He said they were slightly harder to control if you get a kickback, but a lot more people are hurt using saws too big for them, and those injuries are usually pretty severe.  I don't know where he gets his figures from (maybe his head), but he said it's the one-hand use (which is what I would do with it) that is the big problem for beginners.  Echo is making several top-handles, and since pros won't be going for the smallest ones, I'll assume the target market is homeowners.  They just need to keep both hands on the wheel, so to speak.

I'd probably want my wife to start with a small rear-handle saw, but I can see her getting into way more trouble with a hot saw like a 346XP than with a 192T.

What about the Echo CS-310?  Lightweight, easy start, short bar, narrow nose (less kickback prone), safety chain... 5 year warranty.  I can see Lady BK falling in love with one of these.

http://www.echo-usa.com/product.asp?Model=CS-310&Category=CHAINSAW


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, 2 hands are better than 1, but then why use a tophandle at all? I can see the usefulness of them, but I do think the temptation would be to clear the brush out of the way with the left hand & cut with the right. In fact I think that's a big reason many like them while working on the ground.  I've never heard anyone argue that a rear-handle was more dangerous than a TH on the ground, but the opposite is often stated.  I think you're right about the close-set handles making control a little harder.
Look at the hand placement in that picture & then imagine a good kick-back. there's very little leverage to stop it & neither hand is likely to activate the brake, so you're counting on the inertial activation of the brake.  I'm not saying TH's can't be used safely, just that it's not the saw I'd choose to learn on.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 10, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Scars add charachter to a man
> 
> Scars make a woman a  . . . circus freak.
> 
> Forget the gurly saw. She tire of the novelty long before you pay it off.



So I should take a little chainsaw to my face & gain some character?   :roll:

I believe there are quite a few women out there who cut, split, stack & burn all the wood they need to heat their homes. They may even do it with "gurly" saws. A willie wasn't on the required gear list for firewood last I checked.


----------



## leaddog (Nov 10, 2010)

With proper training a gal can cut just as good as a guy. I my self have never been comfortable with small lite saws. The reason is they are to comfortable and to easy to reach out, use one hand, not hang on to with a good grip. A bigger saw means you have to HANG on to it, get square to the cut, and be more aware of what you are doing. I can limb faster with my ms360 than with a small saw and I feel alot safer. I might get tired but then it's time to do something else then. If my wife wanted to buy a saw I would look for a medium saw that she could handle but would have to HANG on to with both hands and be square to the cut. Just my two cents 
leaddog


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I must say I agree. But I do live in the U.P.of Michigan, The women up here cut a lot more than just Pasty dough!


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Bobbit would of at least heard her coming if this was her tool of choice!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 10, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have a wife/know a female who uses a chainsaw?  If so, what brand/model/size?



I bought the Jonsered 2152 for my wife and she loves it.  She gets on the 71 every once in a while but is usually done pretty quick.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> I believe there are quite a few women out there who cut, split, stack & burn all the wood they need to heat their homes. They may even do it with "gurly" saws. A willie wasn't on the required gear list for firewood last I checked.



If you re*READ* my post, I said nothing about it being un-feminine for a woman to contribute to the wood-getting.

What I said was, if your wife ends up with a scar from a chain saw, you are going to rue the day you let her get the saw. If YOU end up with a chainsaw scar, you are going to laugh about it -if, and when, you recover - and your wife is not going to think any less of you when she sees you.

My case in point . . . go back and look at the Hott Chainsaw Chick posted above . . . notice any scars? Think she woulda made that sight if she had chainsaw scars?


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 10, 2010)

When my wife wanted a saw, she picked out the 180 cb-e.  at first I hated the saw-too slow, to pansy.   then I was forced to use it on a 4x trip to clear some dead fall.  relized it wasnt a bad saw at all.  you just gotta size the saw to the work,  then size the worker to the saw!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> I was out shoping for a new chainsaw today with my wife.  I'm trying to decide between the Husqvarna 346xp and the Stihl MS260.  So we were at the Stihl dealer and she sees the 7lb MS 192T and wants it.  While I can't stop her from buying it, I am discouraging her.  I'm afraid she'll get hurt.  She does know how to use power tools and builds small projects.  Does anyone else have a wife/know a female who uses a chainsaw?  If so, what brand/model/size?
> 
> On the plus side, she said if we buy both of the Stihl saws, we can probably get a better deal.




192t is a nice saw!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 10, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> If you re*READ* my post, I said nothing about it being un-feminine for a woman to contribute to the wood-getting.
> 
> What I said was, if your wife ends up with a scar from a chain saw, you are going to rue the day you let her get the saw. If YOU end up with a chainsaw scar, you are going to laugh about it -if, and when, you recover - and your wife is not going to think any less of you when she sees you.
> 
> My case in point . . . go back and look at the Hott Chainsaw Chick posted above . . . notice any scars? Think she woulda made that sight if she had chainsaw scars?


Probably best to agree to disagree on about every point you're trying to make


----------



## AngusMac (Nov 10, 2010)

I prefer Stihls to any other make.

No offence to the ladies, but I dont think my wife could handle a saw and I did see a lady at my local Stihl supplier, who was looking at buying and was getting shown how to work it, I really did fear for her safety.

If your wife is determind, I would buy her the safety clothing to go with it.

On the subject of which, I purchased safety trousers, I wanted to get the front only protection, they were about $120 cheaper, but the guy persuaded me to buy the trousers with back protcetion also, I m glad that I did, as last year my saw hit a bit of chicken wire and before I could even blink, it had dragged itself round the back of my legs and totally destroyed the trousers, my legs were undamaged, and I purchased a new pair, again with rear protection.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2010)

I was new with a saw once. If I saw a young Danno buying a saw in the store i'd be scared for that young Danno. I may not be the best user in the world NOW, but I'm pretty proficient. We all start somewhere.

I know plenty of gals that could learn to do it. I know plenty of gals that shouldn't. But then I know plenty of guys that could or shouldn't.

I do have to agree, though, that the "Chainsaw Chick" wouldn't be near as pretty if she was sporting chainsaw scars. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything, though, because I'm so dang pretty it would be a shame for me to get scarred, too. (note the sarcasm)


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 10, 2010)

As others are saying in the thread, the top-handle saw is probably not a good idea for a first saw.  Using both hands on a top-handle saw is signficantly less comfortable than both hands on a rear handle saw.  You will definitely feel it in your wrists at the end of the day.  It is also a poor leverage position to deal with kickback, compared to a right hand on the tail of a rear-handle saw.

When not climbing, I use my MS200T in an "un-safe" manner.  I hold limbs, up to maybe 6" in diameter, in my left hand.  I lay them across my right thigh (on a chap for sure) and slice off 15" rounds about as fast as I can move the stick down.  I find it fast and an efficient use of my energy, while cleaning up branches from trees that we take down.  I would not recommend this for someone that is not extremely familiar with the reactive forces of the saw and strong enough to counter them.  I keep the saw to the right of all body parts in this process.

There are many great little saws around with rear handles.  I would strongly encourage her in that direction.  However, having a little beast of a top-handle saw around is sure nice!  If you do any climbing, they really shine.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 10, 2010)

AngusMac said:
			
		

> I prefer Stihls to any other make.
> 
> ...
> 
> On the subject of which, I purchased safety trousers, I wanted to get the front only protection, they were about $120 cheaper, but the guy persuaded me to buy the trousers with back protcetion also, I m glad that I did, as last year my saw hit a bit of chicken wire and before I could even blink, it had dragged itself round the back of my legs and totally destroyed the trousers, my legs were undamaged, and I purchased a new pair, again with rear protection.



AngusMac, great real life example; thanks for sharing this!  I never really considered rear protection necessary, so only use "chaps."  I may reconsider on the next set.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 10, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I do have to agree, though, that the "Chainsaw Chick" wouldn't be near as pretty if she was sporting chainsaw scars. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything, though, because *I'm so dang pretty* it would be a shame for me to get scarred, too. (note the sarcasm)



The only way we will really know, Danno, that you are truely pretty, is if you post a pic of your wife so we have something to contrast you against


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad as I hate to agree! +1


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only post this picture because it has the pink shirt that i referred to before... Beth isn't really blonde. this is a couple years old now.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 10, 2010)

Umm . . .Danno?!? :smirk: 

Simple unsolicited advice. . . Do NOT allow her to use a chain saw. You, on the other hand should trade in your PPE for more life insurance!!

But seriously, my compliments on the bride and Baby! How did we get here talking chainsaws??


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Umm . . .Danno?!? :smirk:
> 
> Simple unsolicited advice. . . Do NOT allow her to use a chain saw. You, on the other hand should trade in your PPE for more life insurance!!
> 
> But seriously, my compliments on the bride and Baby! How did we get here talking chainsaws??



LOL Darn sure know I cant pull off Pink!


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 10, 2010)

Your family is much better looking than your Avitar pic. Speaking of Avitar pics "Iseedeadbtu's,Is that your Wife in your avitar? last year I thought she was the one talking on here.I remember A referance to a girl at a ski resort in hot tub with a bottle of Johnnny Walker Maybe you were out of town and she cut in???


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 10, 2010)

:coolsmile:  :lol:  :coolsmile:  :lol: 
And to think I nearly missed the banter today because it's in the 50's and I was gonna go get some Aspen to save some Oak . . . . :gulp: 

I have got to get out in the fresh air more often


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> LOL Darn sure know I cant pull off Pink!


You see how hot she is, I'll wear just about anything she tells me to.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah me too just glad the pink thing has not come up yet! lol  Oh and she likes running my 192t!


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys... Im thinking your priorities my be skewed. Too many wood jokes here so Ill just leave it alone. I think taking your ladies logging with you may be a distraction and therefore a safety concern. Just sayin.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

Jamess67 said:
			
		

> Guys... Im thinking your priorities my be skewed. Too many wood jokes here so Ill just leave it alone. I think taking your ladies logging with you may be a distraction and therefore a safety concern. Just sayin.



Yeah I dont seem to get much cut! (but I am 3 years ahead) lol


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 11, 2010)

It's not any different for a woman to use a chainsaw than it is for a man. It needs to be powerful enough to do the job she needs it to do, it needs to be light enough she can control it easily, and she needs to like how it feels. The only possible difference might be that she has less upper body strength, but if she can curl 20 pounds or so easily, she should be able to use a chainsaw just fine. I'm 110 pounds soaking wet and I was using chainsaws when I was teenager and even scrawnier. 

I've only ever used a tophandle saw, so I can't comment on that. Unless she tries to use it one-handed, I don't really see the problem. 

I'm not even going to comment on the scars thing because most of mine are in places my husband wouldn't like me posting on the internet. The kind of woman who wants to chop her own wood is PROBABLY not a woman who gives a crap about scars and is just as likely to tell the funny story behind them. Ask me about the time I fell of a horse into a prickly pear patch. Actually don't, because that's a very bad memory. =P

~Rose


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> It's not any different for a woman to use a chainsaw than it is for a man. It needs to be powerful enough to do the job she needs it to do, it needs to be light enough she can control it easily, and she needs to like how it feels. The only possible difference might be that she has less upper body strength, but if she can curl 20 pounds or so easily, she should be able to use a chainsaw just fine. I'm 110 pounds soaking wet and I was using chainsaws when I was teenager and even scrawnier.
> 
> I've only ever used a tophandle saw, so I can't comment on that. Unless she tries to use it one-handed, I don't really see the problem.
> 
> ...



LOL And agree that top handle saw my girl does very well with it!


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Darn sure know I cant pull off Pink!




Ha!  I can't even pull off basic black.


This gal pulls off pink just fine.  I think she could prolly handle a 192T as well, eh?


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 11, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

As for rear-handle saws being safer?  Well, they can get away from you, too... especially if you're an idiot.  How do you cut your left leg from a horizontal kickback?  No PPE either.

On AS today:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=152136

Turns out it happened to a dude instead of a gal, using the same "girlie saw" Echo CS-310 I recommended in a previous post.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 11, 2010)

Just for the record . . .

*Every wife/GF posted here *is Hotter than the "WOW WOW" chainsaw chick. And further, if the 'real' gurls had the kind of pit crews the model had . . .well . . .there'd just be no comparison. Not only that . . .how bright can she be? I mean, she's usin an Echo afterall. :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

Jamess67 said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+100


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Just for the record . . .
> 
> *Every wife/GF posted here *is Hotter than the "WOW WOW" chainsaw chick. And further, if the 'real' gurls had the kind of pit crews the model had . . .well . . .there'd just be no comparison. Not only that . . .how bright can she be? I mean, she's usin an Echo afterall. :lol:


lmao!


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I only post this picture because it has the pink shirt that i referred to before... Beth isn't really blonde. this is a couple years old now.



Now, that is one seriously good looking family.  My advice to you?   Stay away from saws entirely... all three of you. ;-)


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2010)

I appreciate the comments, but You don't have to tell me twice to keep the saws away from these two goofballs. Oh, and here's a picture taken this past weekend at the Timber. Photographer is the son and wife would kill me if she knew I posted a picture of her "Posing" but she really does look good IMHO. I've never met a tough girl that looked as good as she does. Pink stuff when she needs it and work gloves when it's time to get stuff done. She hasn't used a saw yet, but I would be pretty comfortable with teaching her to. Here's a third pic of her unloading my truck when I was really sick a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I appreciate the comments, but You don't have to tell me twice to keep the saws away from these two goofballs. Oh, and here's a picture taken this past weekend at the Timber. Photographer is the son and wife would kill me if she knew I posted a picture of her "Posing" but she really does look good IMHO. I've never met a tough girl that looked as good as she does. Pink stuff when she needs it and work gloves when it's time to get stuff done. She hasn't used a saw yet, but I would be pretty comfortable with teacher her to. Here's a third pic of her unloading my truck when I was really sick a couple of weekends ago.



JUST AWESOME!


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think this thread has go awry. Thanks..lol


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> she really does look good IMHO. I've never met a tough girl that looked as good as she does. Pink stuff when she needs it and work gloves when it's time to get stuff done.



In your opinion?  In _anyone's_ opinion.   

Yeah, Lady BK is the same way.  Growing up the only girl with five brothers, four of them older... well, she learned the ropes early on. She's as feminine as all get out, loves frills and ruffles and flowers and kittens.  She sews, bakes, knits, makes beaded necklaces and jewelry and such.  But when the going gets tough, better get out of her way.  She's pretty buff as well (just look at those arms), but in a non-muscle bound way.  An artist friend says she has the perfect body for fashion because "everything just drapes well on her".

She plays with all kinds of fire as well, everything from bonfires to oxy-propane torches.  Everything but the stove, that's my baby. ;-) 

All that, but I'm still pretty wary about her using power tools.  It's not a sexist thing, it's just that she doesn't seem to see where the danger lies.  Then she doesn't want to believe it until proven.

Case in point...

That photo of her screwing the metal roof onto my shed wouldn't have been taken if she had her way.  She wanted to get up on a ladder between the rafters and reach over all that exposed metal edge and put the screws in that way.  

"What if you slip and come down on that edge with your neck?"

"Oh, don't be silly, that would never happen."

Apparently, she forgot what a metal edge did to our son's leg a couple years ago...


... Hope this doesn't spoil anyone's dinner.


----------



## southland (Nov 12, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> I was out shoping for a new chainsaw today with my wife.  I'm trying to decide between the Husqvarna 346xp and the Stihl MS260.  So we were at the Stihl dealer and she sees the 7lb MS 192T and wants it.  While I can't stop her from buying it, I am discouraging her.  I'm afraid she'll get hurt.  She does know how to use power tools and builds small projects.  Does anyone else have a wife/know a female who uses a chainsaw?  If so, what brand/model/size?
> 
> On the plus side, she said if we buy both of the Stihl saws, we can probably get a better deal.



I wanted to give everyone an update and thank everyone for all of the good info.  I've taken my wife in a couple of times to look at the saws.  She really likes the MS 192 T over all of the other saws she looked at.  So with her birthday next month, it'll be a MS 192 T along with a full set of protective clothing.  She aways has something tool related on her birthday/christmas list each year and this year it's a chainsaw.

As for me, I got the 346xp.  The Husqvarna dealer gave me a price I couldn't turn down.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 12, 2010)

It's your decision and you know your wife, of course, but I'm wondering if she would not want a top handle saw if she were told (say, by the dealer) that rear handled saws are safer for newbies and are better suited for firewood cutters.  

Nevertheless, I think a chainsaw is just about the perfect gift for any occasion!


----------



## southland (Nov 12, 2010)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> It's your decision and you know your wife, of course, but I'm wondering if she would not want a top handle saw if she were told (say, by the dealer) that rear handled saws are safer for newbies and are better suited for firewood cutters.
> 
> Nevertheless, I think a chainsaw is just about the perfect gift for any occasion!



Actually, she's been reading a lot about top handle saws online and how dangerous they can be.   All she wants to using it for is limbing and maybe cutting down saplings.  I've also had her read the book "Homeowner's Complete Guide to the Chainsaw", which is a very good source of how to use a chainsaw and how to cut up wood.  And I plan to work with her a lot when she gets the saw.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 12, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus you get a top handled saw hanging around your place that you could use if you need to. With her permission, of course, lol.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> She really likes the MS 192 T over all of the other saws she looked at.  So with her birthday next month, it'll be a MS 192 T along with a full set of protective clothing.  She aways has something tool related on her birthday/christmas list each year and this year it's a chainsaw.
> 
> As for me, I got the 346xp.  The Husqvarna dealer gave me a price I couldn't turn down.



Looks like you and your wife weighed the pros and cons and ended up with two really nice saws... especially you.  ;-) 

I've never actually tried out a top-handle saw in wood, but they feel real nice and balanced to me with two hands on them.  I can see the appeal for most woman in handling these things because they usually don't have the shoulder strength to muscle bigger saws around like guys do.  There was one thing I noticed about these designs that could possibly lead to bad habits developing.  Without that rear handle poking you in the ribs, it seems almost natural to hold the saw in front of you instead of off to the side.  Make sure she knows that you always have to keep all body parts out of the plane of rotation of the saw at all times and she should be fine with it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

BTW, if she wants some inspiration, have her check out this gal.  A bit less "Wow-Wow" than the Echo girl, but a hot, chainsaw totin' babe nonetheless.

http://www.chainsawchick.com/about.html

Oh yeah... let's see if you remember her name.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 12, 2010)

Um . . .Batt?!? They're both the same woman.

Notice . . .

Neither is a top handle and when she actually uses the thing to do something, she leaves the echo in its display case.Oh, and STILL no facial chainsaw scars.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> BTW, if she wants some inspiration, have her check out this gal.  A bit less "Wow-Wow" than the Echo girl, but a hot, chainsaw totin' babe nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.chainsawchick.com/about.html
> 
> Oh yeah... let's see if you remember her name.



I would say there is alot of WOW THERE!


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

Funny, because I found that site while doing a Google search For "Cherie Currie" after watching the film, "The Runaways".  The Runaways were an all-girl rock band from the 70s, out of which came none other than Joan Jett and Lita Ford, as well as Currie in a short solo stint.  Currie was the lead singer for the group, later writing a tell-all autobiography upon which the film is based.

Seems this foxy lady keeps re-inventing herself, from fine art to rock star to author to chainsaw carver.  And still pretty after several years of carving... without any PPE.  :gulp: 

Yeah, I'll bet none of you guys here even noticed she was using a saw _sans chaps_.   :roll: ;-P


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Um . . .Batt?!? They're both the same woman.



U-mmm... you're right.

All I noticed was the Wow-Wows and the saw.  Never even looked at the face.  :red:


----------



## jade cook (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello there> I just found a Saw for those High maintenance women!


----------



## jade cook (Nov 12, 2010)

It's Funny how some topics go on and on,And than I look at pending post's with good question's and nobody chimes in??


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 12, 2010)

Dead stander said:
			
		

> It's Funny how some topics go on and on,And than I look at pending post's with good question's and nobody chimes in??



Well... go answer them, nobody's stopping you! :roll: 

Just kiddin'... welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, you go ahead and tell me where to find chainsaw chaps small enough for a 26" waist. Really. I'll wait.

~Rose


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Yeah, you go ahead and tell me where to find chainsaw chaps small enough for a 26" waist. Really. I'll wait.
> 
> ~Rose


I have seen them as small as 28


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 13, 2010)

Woah, seriously?? Where? I've been looking but the smallest I could find was 32-34".

~Rose


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Woah, seriously?? Where? I've been looking but the smallest I could find was 32-34".
> 
> ~Rose



http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=SN650P+3030&catID=11601


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG Ill bet my thigh is 26 " around... Good luck


----------



## glenng (Nov 14, 2010)

Southland said:
			
		

> I was out shoping for a new chainsaw today with my wife.  I'm trying to decide between the Husqvarna 346xp and the Stihl MS260.  So we were at the Stihl dealer and she sees the 7lb MS 192T and wants it.  While I can't stop her from buying it, I am discouraging her.  I'm afraid she'll get hurt.  She does know how to use power tools and builds small projects.  Does anyone else have a wife/know a female who uses a chainsaw?  If so, what brand/model/size?
> 
> On the plus side, she said if we buy both of the Stihl saws, we can probably get a better deal.




 Southland, pardon me but how old are you 2 ?  Young ?


----------

